# coffee substitute? How do you wake up?



## Guest (Dec 28, 2000)

I recently stopped drinking coffee, almost 2 weeks. My symptoms are still here. So I'm not sure if that's the problem, I used to drink a lot, 4-5 strong cups a day for years.But, now I can't wake up, lethargic all day and generally out of it, can sleep at a moments notice. Any other stimulants out there I can try that won't cause symptoms? I miss caffiene!! How do you people wake up??


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2000)

Living without coffee can be difficult, I'm sure..esp. if you are used to drinking 4-5 strong cups a day.I can tell you that keeping yourself hydrated is a great thing to do. Water is a good choice, as is decaf soft drinks and decaf coffee and tea. They still have a small amount of caffiene, but give them a try, may not bother you.Give yourself more time to get used to loosing that "jolt" of coffee...hopefully it will get better.Michelle


----------



## wishicouldgo (Jul 2, 1999)

I gave up coffee a few days ago and it was very painful!! Anyway, drinking my absolute favorite coffee, Peet's (I think it's only in California?)in the decaf version has made it bearable. Give yourself some time, your body is probably still adjusting.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It may take just a bit longer for the caffeine-addition to break.If continue to experience excessive daytime sleepiness you might want to consider checking into whether or not you have a sleep disorder. Sleep apnea is a common problem (I had a rarer cousin of that, but getting my nose fixed seems to have resolved the problem for now) but not often looked into.It might be worth checking into if you know you snore (or at least get someone to come over and listen to you, or go to sleep with a tape recorder running). Particularly if anyone has ever heard you stop breathing at night. Sleep apnea can make you extremely tired all day long. Even if you don't snore at all, it might be worth getting a check up with the doctor to see if there is something going on that might explain the tiredness.K.


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I also was advised to knock off the coffee. The third time, so far, no headaches or the usual addictive reactions. I drink peppermint tea which ROCKS. I miss coffee, but then I don't miss the alternative.I don't even think coffee's the culprit, but for a few more weeks, I'm gonna see how my body reacts without it.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I stopped caffefine in the form of soft drinks (I have never liked coffee). I have been off for about two months now. It was tough but it gets better. Hang in there and you will feel energy soon. Make sure you are taking your vitamins, too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2000)

I drink coffee because I love it and it doesn't bother me. Life is too short to give up the things you love.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

JOROK:Hi. IF you stopped drinking coffee 2 WEEKS ago and your symptoms did NOT change a wit, then you are either a) not reactive to coffee OR







you are, BUT there is something else (one or more items, food or chemical or both) in your diet to which you are equally or more reactive and you continue to consume it/them. Therefore you experience no benefit from the withdrawal of the coffee and the accompanying caffeine.Top-down challenges are very difficult to use to isolate reactive foods. Usually only the substances to which one is highly reactive can be isolated this way.So if you are not planning to do a strict elimination diet followed by oral challenge regimen, or one of the alternative diets or tests, you might as well drink the coffee and enjoy it since with your present diet it makes no difference.There are ways to isolate the problem I will be glad to talk about any time if you like, but I am merely trying to reply to your coffee-question only.Have a DFD and a cup.MNL________________ www.leapallergy.com [This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 12-28-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2000)

I would like to add that it would be beneficial to give it some more time. Also, if your don't exercise in the morning that is a great way to wake up. Exercise, eat a small breakfast (and make sure you eat healthy during the day)and you will start to see that you have more energy during the day and when it is time for bed you will sleep fast and better! Just give it time. Caffeine over all is just bad for you IBS or not!


----------



## azvessey (Dec 23, 2000)

Hi jorok. You can get a coffee substitute from your doctor called theophylline. I used it for a year or so without any unpleasant side affects. I took between half and one tablet a day. Cheers, Tony


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

HI JOROK. You might think this is weird but I take 2 advil's or ibuprohens 200mg. before I go to sleep. I take them for body pain so when I wake up in the morning I don' wake up with pain. I started to notice that I would wake up wide awake. Also, I don't eat a heavy meal right before bedtime. Otherwise I will want to keep on sleeping. ------------------


----------



## me3 (Jul 21, 2000)

When I gave up coffee, I also went on a low carbs diet which does increase your energy level as well as helping the IBS. I also take Dong Quai (which is similar to ginseng) and spirolina for iron. Since I went on the low carbs diet, I no longer have a problem with insomnia. I wake up feeling much better and not desperate for coffee.


----------

